# anyone had or know of mares hiding pregnancy?



## me_n_super_abby (4 May 2011)

Just curious really. I myself have seen changes in my mare but she's not typically huge! Just wondering if anyone has had experience with mares hiding/carrying high up until late on. 
I know a few people on here have had or have hiders! 
Pics would be great too!
I have read on various sites about mares who do this. I find it amazing as I wonder how a foal fits into the biggest bellied mare, nevermind the smaller ones! Also read that draught/bigger breed horses hide well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 May 2011)

This is my mare at 8mths preggers...







Keeping her figure rather well 
322 days







At 326 days






She foaled at 333 days and wasn't particularly huge. Can't find those pics


----------



## me_n_super_abby (4 May 2011)

Thanks for those, makes me feel better. Was it a gradual change up to the 2nd pic or did her belly just drop?


----------



## maginn (4 May 2011)

Begining to think my mare won't drop as such, she produced a surpise filly 6 months after I  bought her, she didn't show then, just looked rather too well, the vet saw her for jabs 2 weeks before she foaled, and we were joking about what a good doer she was, so even she didn't pick it up, which makes me feel a little better that I missed it   Here is a pick at 334 days (this years pregancy - planned this time!)





She is 9 days on & looks no bigger, or more dropped so I am thinking maybe she wont ?


----------



## me_n_super_abby (4 May 2011)

Maginn she must of been hiding well! They are very sneaky these mares.

Heres some of my girl. Scanned early on and blood tested in January. Shes always been a poor doer and i have really stuggled with her. She always been tubular and lean (as in last pic) Just hope shes hiding well! As with others.

















Before she was pregnant and the best shes ever looked over the years i have had her!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 May 2011)

me_n_super_abby said:



			Thanks for those, makes me feel better. Was it a gradual change up to the 2nd pic or did her belly just drop?
		
Click to expand...

Weeell, it was faster than it had been up to that point, but not a massive change.


----------



## Sportznight (4 May 2011)

No pics, but I've known plenty of mares, esp maidens, not look any different right up until foaling.  In fact last year we had a maiden mare who went almost 12 months and at about 10.5 months we had the vet check her to make sure she was still in-foal, as she simply didn't look in-foal!  She produced a reasonable sized foal - eventually.  When I was foaling mares for a living, I have one particular maiden mare who never bagged up and never looked pregnant.  Equally, she had a perfectly healthy foal - though was frustratingly slow to find the milk bar, not that there was much to find tbh.  That said, she always had enough for the foal - some mares just aren't as milky as others.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (5 May 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Its really interesting how they can hide something so well! Fingers crossed my mare is the same, there has been too many changes for me to think otherwise. Im just completely obsessed!! Will try and stop staring at her all the time and sit and wait (not my best trick!)


----------



## maginn (5 May 2011)

How far along is your mare Abby ?


----------



## me_n_super_abby (5 May 2011)

Just over 300 days ish.


----------



## maginn (5 May 2011)

Oh well - lots of time to fill out a bit yet then .

If your like the rest of us folks with foalies that want to stay where there are, you may have quite a while to wait yet !

Good luck !


----------



## Tina dawson (12 March 2020)

333 days


----------

